# Sheep discharge?!



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

I have a first time lamber that is leaking a thick white goop... Is that kind of normal? She is bagged up fairly well, I just haven't noticed and leaking this far! I am still new to sheep(learning alot about them daily lol)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

When is she due?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes, when is she due?


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

I have no idea... I bought these ewes from some jerk who swore up and down they should be lambing November first... I only JUST had one girl lamb on New Year's Eve... The particular gal is a first timer, and she has been bagging up for about a month so I'm guessing within the next week... I will TRY and get some pictures of her today!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I don't own sheep but I bet birthing would be about the same for sheep as it is for goats.


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Well the goop has stopped and it is now a clear mucous kind of... However I noticed when she was standing up on her hind legs eating(she thinks she is a goat) she was starting to prolapse a little bit! It sucked back in as soon as she got down and stood normally! I have her in the barn now.  I don't know I am a little frustrated... An worried about her too!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I wouldn't worry too much if she prolapses a little and it goes back in. It is the least resistance with where the babies can go when she was in that position. Definitely keep an eye on her though.


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks  I'm stool checking on her and my other gal who is ENORMOUS!! It should be any day now! Even her bag is ready to explode! The first timer isn't as big as she could be I don't think!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If sheep are anything like goats, that one girl is looking like she is getting close. 

Those little lambs are just precious.


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Yeah her name is "lucky" and I honestly thought she was gonna have them lastnight! STILL waiting! I'm going to go out and check them here pretty quick and tuck them in the barn for the night!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I agree those little lambs are adorable. Sounds like you might be having more tonight. I think the clearish fluid is probably birthing fluid so it shouldn't be long.


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Well a little update... Lucky and speckles are STILL pregnant  lucky is so big she can hardly walk... Speckles is still leaking the milky goop but I noticed today it seems to vegetating a little more "clear" consistency to it! And just to top off my frustration of NOT leaving my house for fear of something happening the pair of snots got into the grain bin lastnight, the ate more than their "fair share" before I caught them. So they have had the runs ALL DAY! Fingers crossed it happens soon and I can honestly say I will NEVER take a complete strangers word and buy an animal that is due in the winter! LESSON LEARNED!! Here is a pictures of lucky's rear end at midnight lastnight... And believe it or not, her teats have gotten bigger today! It is insane! She can't even breathe when she is standing up anymore!!









In the midst of TRYING to lay down!!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

You must have new lamb babies by now??


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

peggy said:


> You must have new lamb babies by now??


Still nothing... Feeling VERY discouraged! Other than the physical signs they aren't showing any uncomfortable labor signs... I guess I'll just keep waiting!


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Are they running with the goats? They might have mentioned a few pertinent items on the goats code of honor:whatgoat:. Good luck and hopefully they will get with the program soon.


----------



## HereComesTheSun (Jan 14, 2013)

Oh my goodness, she's going to burst! :3


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Well the young ewe that is a first time lamber had the runs so bad, she definitely ate WAY to much grain!  anyways I'm attaching a picture, her ligs are GONE! And she is leaking ALOT more of this milky yellow goop. She doesn't look very bagged up but her udder is actually quite tight. Plus it is her first time... I'm so scratching my head


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Well lucky(the ewe that is enormous) is STILL pregnant! But speckles lambed a little ram lamb overnight! He was really cold this morning(-30C here overnight) so I brought him in, gave him his selenium, dipped his cord, and warmed him up on my kids laps! He is now back in the barn with mom under some heat lamps! Oh and we named him frosty... It seemed appropriate!


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Oh I also tube fed him some colostrum just so he had a warm belly full when he headed back out to the barn!!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Congratulations! He's adorable!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats! He is really cute!


----------

